# Name That Movie



## kyle

Quote a line from a movie and see if anyone can identify the movie it's from. I'll start.

"This isn't Russia is it Danny?"


----------



## MattB

Caddyshack (?)

"The suspense is terrible, I hope it'll last."


----------



## kyle

Winner, winner .... Chicken dinner

"Never trust a fart"


----------



## Donna

The _Bucketlist_??

_"That's just what I'm afraid of! "Any time, any place, anywhere."_


----------



## kyle

Yes!

"Do you get a free bowl of soup with that hat?" Hint: Rodney Dangerfield


----------

